# Subtemplate (yaml) für Formular



## LuvShining (5. März 2007)

Hallo, 
ich bin gerade dabei ein Eingabeformular über die sogenannten Subtemplates von yaml zu erstellen. 

Die aktuelle Ansicht lege ich als Bild bei.

CSS

```
.subcolumns { 
font-size: 0.95em;
width: 100%;
padding: 0 1px 0 1px; 
margin: 0 -1px 0 -1px; 
overflow:hidden;
margin-bottom: 18px;
}

.c38l {float: left; overflow: hidden;}
.c62r {float: left; overflow: hidden;}

p .c38l, .c62r {line-height:30px; text-valign:middle;}
span .c62r {line-height:30px; text-valign:top;}
```

HTML

```
<div class="subcolumns"> 

<!-- Spalte links -->
<div class="c38l"> 
<div class="subcl"> 
<!-- Felder -->
<p>Ihr vollst. Name</p>
<p>Ihre E-Mail Adresse <b>*</b></p>
<p>Name des Empfängers</p>
<p>E-Mail des Empfängers <b>*</b></p>
<span>Ihre Mitteilung:</span>
</div></div>
<!-- Spalte links: Ende -->

<!-- Spalte rechts -->
<div class="c62r"> 
<div class="subcr"> 
<!-- Feldnamen -->
<p><input type="text" size="30" name="name"></p>
<p><input type="text" size="30" name="mail"></p>
<p><input type="t
ext" size="30" name="empf_name"></p>
<p><input type="text" size="30" name="empf_name"></p>
<p><textarea name="message" rows=6 cols=30 wrap="on"></textarea></p>
</div></div>
<!-- Spalte rechts: Ende -->
</div>
```

Hat jemand die Erklärung, warum die jeweiligen Zeilen keine 30px Höhe haben und den Inhalt nicht entsprechend mittig ausrichten? 
Sieht im allgemeinen n bisserl unschön aus, wie ich es nun in der Ansicht habe. 

Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß, Nadine


----------



## Maik (5. März 2007)

Hi,

du wendest die Regeln (noch immer) falsch an, denn in den Selektoren wird zuerst das Eltern- und dann das Kind-Element genannt, für das die Regel gelten soll - siehe zur Erinnerung auch dein Thema Linkverweise mit Hintergrund und Rahmen unten.

Zudem gibt es keine CSS-Eigenschaft namens text-valign.


----------

